# Stihl MS 192 TC



## MnToyGuy (Aug 4, 2011)

Just scored a new one (never used) for $175. I figured it would make a good branching saw and little bro to my 036Pro.

I tried a search, but I get an error (tried 2 different days). How's the reliability of this model?


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 4, 2011)

I have one. It takes five or six pulls to start unlike my big saws that take two or three pulls. I am not a pro and don't climb but I do like the saw for one hand use when I'm reaching. It came in handy taking out several million year old and thick lilac bushes. I got mine with little use about 15 months ago and it has not failed me.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 4, 2011)

MnToyGuy said:


> Just scored a new one (never used) for $175. I figured it would make a good branching saw and little bro to my 036Pro.
> 
> I tried a search, but I get an error (tried 2 different days). How's the reliability of this model?


Hard to decipher what you are really saying...I doubt a dealer sold A NEW one for $175
Soo someone bought a NEW 192T and never used it and sold it to you for...$175??

All that aside...
Be very careful using as a limbing saw...narrow distance between handlebar and throttle
(increased possible kick-back potential....and it WILL be SWIFT!!!....should it happen)

As for reliability...small carb saws have carb problems more than larger saws.
But other than that...just don't try to use it for more than it is...
A feather-weight saw...7 lb...30 cc...1.7 h.p. and is a homeowner saw...NOT...a Pro model

You do it right...it'll likely do you right...

J2F


----------



## MnToyGuy (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input!

A local pawn shop had it. Yep, someone bought it and never used it.

I was intending to use it for limbing downed trees and bushes that are too big for the hedge trimmer. 

I always cut with the bottom of the bar, so kickback shouldn't be a problem (right?). I see what you mean about short distance, so you don't have the leverage to counter the kickback.

Do you have any recommendations for preventative maintenance aside from fresh fuel and stabil to keep the carb from having issues?

I have no misconceptions that this is heavy duty saw. I'll leave the big stuff to my 036Pro.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## galde (Aug 5, 2011)

Any good brand-name 2-cycle mix oil will already contain a stabilizer. Go to Fleet Farm and get 100% gasoline (NO ethanol) for your fuel mix. With or without the "miracle" additives, using ethanol is asking for extra trouble.


----------



## jus2fat (Aug 5, 2011)

I personally prefer to cut with the top side of the bar...bar under limb.
Especially if using one-handed...DON'T DO THIS...(do as I say...not as I do)!!

I feel this reduces kickback potential...but increases pinched bar chance.
No problem if limb is on the ground...free up the bar with a hand held saw.

Cutting limbs overhead is totally different situation...but you said downed trees.

No extra maintenance required just because it's a homeowner top-handle saw.

Just be extra careful in use...just cause it's little and light...it can still eat your ass!!

And ya got one hell of a deal!!!...pawn shop dude must have not known what he had..!!

J2F


----------



## MnToyGuy (Aug 5, 2011)

Being a weekend warrior and also understanding I'm a weekend warrior are 2 different things. 

Keep my cuts with the bottom of the bar, and hopefully I will never experience kick back. I'd never cut overhead or try anything like a plunge cut. Something needs that and I'll call a pro.

I called an arborist to drop 4 large birches heavy leaner toward my transformer and all dead or had birch borer. I tell you, watching them climb and section them down was amazing. Showed me how little my skills are. I have immense respect for all you who climb!

I run premium (no ethanol) in all my motors except my truck. I didn't know 2 cycle oils have stabilizer in them, good to know. Hell, I should have read the label. I only use Stihl oil.

I pop in the local pawn shop to check for deals. They don't know what they have half the time. A pair of $500 Infinity speakers for $20 and $700 MB Quart speakers for $45. Talked em down from $40 and $90, LMAO. Chain saw was $225. "Nobody is ging to want that, bottom of the line, etc, etc". Works every time. "MB Quart, never heard of them, must be an off brand, but they are the right size for my openings"


----------



## MagicMan1 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Just bought a used one*

I just bought a used MS 192 TC, I paid 200.00 for it it runs great, but I think I over paid. How much did I get ripped off? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2012)

MagicMan1 said:


> I just bought a used MS 192 TC, I paid 200.00 for it it runs great, but I think I over paid. How much did I get ripped off?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Depends. If it runs great and you use it a bunch I'd say you could have gotten for a few dollars cheaper but did okay. If you use it once and then let it sit on the shelf, you got ripped off.


----------



## MnToyGuy (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a decent deal if the saw is in good shape. When I "stole" mine from the pawn shop, the going rate on ebay for used saws was around $250.

I love mine. Great for branching trees I drop with my big saw.


----------



## XSKIER (Oct 19, 2012)

MagicMan1 said:


> I just bought a used MS 192 TC, I paid 200.00 for it it runs great, but I think I over paid. How much did I get ripped off?
> 
> Thanks in advance



There's no way I'd sell mine for $200! I think you got a great deal and will enjoy the saw.


----------



## tallguys (Oct 19, 2012)

MagicMan1 said:


> I just bought a used MS 192 TC, I paid 200.00 for it it runs great, but I think I over paid. How much did I get ripped off?
> 
> Thanks in advance



If that MS192T does everything you want it to do and is in good shape, don't think about whether you paid too much. 

Think instead about how much less than new it was, and how much money you saved.


----------



## TonyRumore (Oct 19, 2012)

Get rid of the safety chain.
The saw is slow enough as it is, it doesn't need to cut any slower.

Tony


----------



## cedarhollow (Feb 24, 2017)

I got a lightly used 192tc from pawn shop yesterday for $125 to add to my small saw collection. 95% pain still on bar and chain sharp figured it could not have been used all that much. The shop owner is an old friend and told me he got 6 saws from the same guy who has a tree cutting biz but can't give up drugs and alchohol. still waiting for parts to arrive to rebuild a 193t I picked up last month for $60, tried a helicoil in the spark plug hole but could not get it to install properly. I got it for cutting small stuff/firewood. I started with a lightly used 180c but .2hp less and about 2 pounds less is what I was after for stuff less than 8" or so. I like the fact it is so light, easy on my back that has 4 crushed vertibrae in it. light saws allow me to be able to do stuff myself, with back problems and nerve damage my life is lived in 15 to 30 minute activity sessions before I have to quit due to crippling pain.


----------



## Tom Hoffman (Jun 22, 2018)

I have one. I love it. It’s very powerful for what it is. I climb a little and that’s mainly what I use it for. Along with Small limbing on the ground. 

Only word of advice I can offer is do not underestimate that saw. It has kicked back on me more than once and it happens so fast you don’t have time to react. The hand holds on it are so tight you have reduced control. I like to put my left hand on the side bar and put my thumb straight up to apply more forward pressure. 

And one handed is extremely fun, please don’t lose a hand


----------



## mountainlake (Jun 22, 2018)

Its a real stretch to call a 192 powerful, keep a eye on the muff screen, they like to clog up, to make them start better open the low adjuster maybe 1/4 turn then you might have to turn the throttle screw in a bit to keep the idle RPM right. Steve


----------



## Joshua Lenz (Jun 23, 2018)

Be careful on idle times. Mine scored the piston and cylinder to no compression and I swear it overheated while I was in the tree. Idled it for maybe a minute (on a warm day) then I hit the trigger. Bog, dead, no compression. Running 50:1


----------



## Carole (Jan 21, 2020)

This is a great chain saw for me. I love it. But everywhere it says its a 16 inch. But mine is a 14 inch. It always starts. I highly
recommend this chain saw.


----------

